# STORY!!!! by anjelic



## myanjelicgirlz

Um,ok this is sort of like a RPG except not. 
SO you just sort of go,and like talk for your character....
like say your character was lisa,you always be lisa..... :stars:


----------



## milkmaid

Oh, that sounds fun! What about events? Do we just write about what our character does as well as what he says?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

ya......pretty much


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

do you want me to make a sign up thing or something? just so everyone know like evryone's characters and thier personalities?


----------



## milkmaid

I think people should just jump in - that way people can join later if they want to. JMHO.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

good idea


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds neat... how do we get it started?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

idk someone just starts i guess


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Elizabeth woke up next to a hospital bed with a start. she shook her head,trying to get her bearings. her red hair was sticking up in all directions. then she remembered. she remembered her brother,Ben, trying to climb to a window on thier freidns house,him falling off the roof,him telling her to get help. she looked at his pulse reading on the screen. oh good. his pulse had sped up a bit. she grabbed her cell to call Luke and Kyle,thier best friends.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz




----------



## myanjelicgirlz

sorry my little sis posted that pic,but that is what luke and kyle look like


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe...nice pic there... :thumb:



> Elizabeth woke up next to a hospital bed with a start. she shook her head,trying to get her bearings. her red hair was sticking up in all directions. then she remembered. she remembered her brother,Ben, trying to climb to a window on thier freidns house,him falling off the roof,him telling her to get help. she looked at his pulse reading on the screen. oh good. his pulse had sped up a bit. she grabbed her cell to call Luke and Kyle,thier best friends.


 So what name are you going to go by? LOL

And do we continue off this story...or ?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

lol ya thanks.....elizabeth and her brother is ben and yes...


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: 

Brain isn't working ..so someone else chime in.... :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid

> Elizabeth woke up next to a hospital bed with a start. she shook her head,trying to get her bearings. her red hair was sticking up in all directions. then she remembered. she remembered her brother,Ben, trying to climb to a window on thier freidns house,him falling off the roof,him telling her to get help. she looked at his pulse reading on the screen. oh good. his pulse had sped up a bit. she grabbed her cell to call Luke and Kyle,thier best friends.


But before she could dial, Nurse Anna came into the room. She checked everything and said it looked good. As she was turning to go, she tripped over a ball of yarn. The clipboard she was carrying fell, scattering papers everywhere.


----------



## Frosty1

milkmaid said:


> Elizabeth woke up next to a hospital bed with a start. she shook her head,trying to get her bearings. her red hair was sticking up in all directions. then she remembered. she remembered her brother,Ben, trying to climb to a window on thier freidns house,him falling off the roof,him telling her to get help. she looked at his pulse reading on the screen. oh good. his pulse had sped up a bit. she grabbed her cell to call Luke and Kyle,thier best friends.
> 
> 
> 
> But before she could dial, Nurse Anna came into the room. She checked everything and said it looked good. As she was turning to go, she tripped over a ball of yarn. The clipboard she was carrying fell, scattering papers everywhere.
Click to expand...

Her assistant, Nurse Alice hurried to help her superior, but as she bent over the papers, one caught her eye. It said, "Nurse Alice is a menace to our operation you must-" Just at this moment Nurse Anna snatched the paper from her hand. "In future, Nurse Alice," she said coldly, "you will kindly refrain from reading my papers...

LOL I just turned it into a conspiracy story.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

elizabeth rose to help her gather her papers. "are you ok?" asked elizabeth


----------



## Frosty1

Oh yes, dear, thanks so much. Nurse Alice smiled. She's just a little grumpy sometimes... I do wonder about a paper I saw among her papers though. hmmmm


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

elizabeth smiled she didn't like how she calle dher dear though. she took her pphone out to text the boys


----------



## milkmaid

...while Nurse Anna flounced out of the room, ordering Nurse Alice to follow her. When they were in the hallway, Anna turned to Alice and said coldly, "Please don't release confidential information." She then walked away to check on her other patients.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Elizabeth stopped and listened quizzically. she returned to her text, it read, "Boys, Ben is in the hospital get your butt over here"


----------



## milkmaid

While she was talking, she looked up and almost jumped out of her skin to see Nurse Anna standing outside the door of the hospital room, evidently spying on her!


----------



## Frosty1

As soon as she knew she was seen, however, Nurse Anna quickly ducked back behind the door. Immediately Elizabeth's mind went back to the puzzled look on Alice's face. "hmm," she thought,"I wonder what she did see in Anna's papers?"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Kyle and Luke came to the hospital room. "liz,what happened?" kyle asked. "Ben fell off the rroof."she answered


----------



## Frosty1

Her two friends were aghast! "What was he doing on the roof?" asked Kyle. "Is he okay?" queried Luke. "He's alright" said Liz. "By the way, did you notice the head nurse as you walked in? Did she seem a little brusque to you?" "Yeah!" said Luke, "She almost threw us out! What's with her?"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

"I have no idea!" said liz...."she's sort of cranky!"


----------



## Frosty1

"Yeah, no kidding!" said Kyle. "Luke and I are gonna go do some snooping though." He laughed as he thought of the look Nurse Anna would have on her face if she'd heard what they'd been saying. The other two looked at him quizzically when he started laughing, and seeing their looks he told them what he'd been thinking. Suddenly, Liz turned white. "Kyle!" she whispered, "Nurse Anna DID here what we just said! I just saw her behind the door again!"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

liz looked again. Nurse Anna was gone. Luke turned white as well. "you and your big mouth!" he exclaimed as he punched kyle on the arm. "Ok," she whispered"we'll do some snooping,but if the little spy nurse finds out,we are all dead...."


----------



## Frosty1

Meanwhile, Nurse Anna had turned quickly to get out of sight and had bumped directly into Nurse Alice, who was coming to check on Ben. Nurse Anna was very flustered, but managed to clip out, "NURSE ALICE!!!! WATCH WHERE YOU'RE GOING!!!!!!" Then she almost ran out of the hallway leaving Nurse Alice exceedingly confused! She walked in to where Liz, Kyle, and Luke were still staring at the door with ashen faces. "Goodness!" cried Alice as she saw their faces, "What's happened?! Is it Ben that's making you all so scared looking?"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

liz shook her head, trying to look comfortable. "no, he's seems to be doing fine.... Its just.....oh...never mind" kyle and luke smiled sheepishly and nodded, all three of thier faces still white


----------



## Frosty1

Nurse Alice checked Ben carefully and then said, "He'll probably be sleeping for awhile so you guys can go get something to eat at the cafe if you want to." She smiled and they could see that she really wasn't very much past their own age. "You know.." Kyle began awkwardly, then said very quickly, "YouknowweheardwhatNurseAnnasaidtoyouandhowgrumpyshealwaysisandwewerewonderingifthere'sanythingwrongwithher." Then he had to stop for breath.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

liz looked at kyle quizzically. It looked like he liked nurse alice alot! she giggled to herself and whispered her thoughts to luke


----------



## Frosty1

Luke tried so hard not to laugh at this that he choked and had to be patted on the back for several minutes till he could regain his composure. When he finally managed to stabilize his humor, he looked up, but then the innocent look on Kyle's face just set him off again and he laughed worse than ever. Just then, the room was filled with a old voice. It was Nurse Anna. She said bitingly, "Nurse Alice, I am simply SHOCKED that you would allow these CHILDREN to interfere with the patient's rest! Show them out immediately or I'll see to it that you LOSE YOUR JOB!!!" She was so angry that her face was a glorious shade of purple.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

We are not children!" liz said "we are 15 years old! so is ben! and I am going to stay with my brother!"


----------



## Frosty1

But Nurse Anna had already stormed out of the room fuming. Nurse Alice stood up "Alright guys, you've got to go or I'll lose my job. She's serious about that you know. Your brother will be out for at least another four hours and anyway, (she lower her voice to a barely audible whisper) now is your time to do some snooping! She winked and they recognized a friendly gleam in her eye.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

liz smiled and the thre raced out of the room


----------



## Frosty1

The boys followed and soon they were in the alley outside the hospital. "Okay, first things first," said Liz. "We've got to find the paper that shocked Nurse Alice so much." "That's all well and good," said Luke, "but how do we find where Anna put them?"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

"watch and learn boys!" liz said as she raced down the hall. " she found anna's office. she looke din. vacant. she walke din casually and started looking through files


----------



## Frosty1

Suddenly they heard a noise, and they heard two people talking as they walked down the hall. Right toward Nurse Anna's office! There was a moment of wild confusion as they searched for a place to hide, then Liz shoved the boys in a closet then jumped in herself and closed the door. And just in time too! The two people walked in.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

anna and one of the doctors walked in. "alice is a menace! she's too sweet!"


----------



## Frosty1

I agree, said the doctor, but what do we do about her?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

anna smiled vicously"we simply fire her. find something to fire her for!"


----------



## Frosty1

I can't! exclaimed the doctor. She has positively no issues here! If anything, she's TOO nice. Besides you're her superior, you take care of it. He turned and marched out of the room.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

anna sat there, apalled, there stormed out of the rooom as well.Elizabeth and the boys climbed out of the closet. "We gotta warn alice! boys, you look for files! I will find Alice!" elizabeth raced out of the room. the boys started looking at files, when anna storme din again. "You little menaces! where's your girlfriend? Is she snooping in Doc toover's office?" she grabbed them and thrust them towards the door."your going to juvi!" Luke yelled,"no!" he broke from her grip and started to race down the hall, but stopped when kyle couldn't follow. "Go!"kyle said desperately. "Get lizzy!"


----------



## Frosty1

Luke raced down the hall when suddenly, as he rounded a corner, he ran smack into Doc Toover!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

He had elizabeth with him, who was fighting the entire way


----------



## Frosty1

Luke gasped but before he had a chance to get away the doctor grabbed him too! He carried both of them back into the office where Kyle was still being gripped mercilessly by Nurse Anna.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

elizabeth's eyes shown utter hatred."you no-good dumb ones" she mutttered utter her breath.


----------



## Frosty1

The doctor shook her and said, "Shut up!" Then he turned back to Nurse Anna. "We've got to get back to our shifts. Shove them in the closet and let's go."


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

"no! don't lock us in here!" elizabeth yelled. Once they were locked in the closet, elizabeth set to work picking the lock.


----------



## Frosty1

She worked and worked but she could not get it undone! Suddenly Kyle said look! An air conditioning duct that is coming through the ceiling! "Yes!" said Elizabeth, "Give me a hand up and we can all get out that way!"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

luke gave her a leg up, and kyle gave luke a leg up and the two pulled kyle up. they were now in a tunnel."Lets go! any other room is good!"


----------



## Frosty1

They started down the duct on their hands and knees. It was dark and smelled like rats lived in it. They came to a turn off, but Elizabeth remembered vaguely the direction that they should be going, so they skipped it and kept going straight.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

finally elizabeth saw a light and informed the boys.They popped out of the duct and entered bens hospital room.


----------



## Frosty1

Ben was conscious by this time, and Alice was sitting by his bed talking to him. They both heard the noise when the two boys and the girl popped out of the air duct. Alice jumped up in surprise and Ben looked no less surprised himself. "Good grief!" exclaimed Nurse Alice. "You scared the wits out of me! What WERE you doing in there? And where have you been so long? And why do you all look like you've been through a war?!" 
"Ditto," said Ben.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

"we sort of have,"said kyle
"ben!" elizabeth exclaimed
she rushed to himm and hugged him


----------



## Frosty1

"Easy, Sis. Easy," said Ben. "What do you mean, 'You sort of have', Kyle?" asked Nurse Alice.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

"uh, well, let's just say we got locked in the closet by specific enemies... anna and some other doctor."luke said. "Ha! they thought they could lock us in there forever? "elizabeth said" no way! we are too good for them!" suddenly they heard nurse anna talking to someone in the hall. "oh, great...not again.."kyle said. the three kids dived under the hospital bed to avoid discovery as nurse anna walked in


----------



## Frosty1

"Nurse Alice," said Nurse Anna brusquely, "are you going to sit in here ALL day, or just MOST of it?! And who were you just talking to?" Alice shifted uneasily in her chair. "Well, uh, the fact is, uh, uh, I've been talking to Ben for some time," she finished truthfully. Nurse Anna rolled her eyes. "Just get it together or get out of my hair." Then she turned on her heel and marhed out of the room.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

the three stood up once again


----------



## Frosty1

"Now what was that you were saying?" queried Nurse Alice.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

"Nurse anna and doc toover, grabbed us and shoved us in a closet because we were snooping." kyle explained.Elizabeth nodded.


----------



## GingersMaMa

They quickly told what had happened to them and what they said about Nurse Alice . " Something strange is going on and I don't like it !" the pretty nurse frowned " What could ..." Before she could finish the head nurse and the Doctor burst into the room " Now we've got you ! " Nurse Anna exclaimed Shutting the door behind them.


----------



## Frosty1

Nurse Alice rose to her feet, walked toward them and calmly pepper sprayed Doc Toover in the face. However, Nurse Anna whistle, and out from secret doors in the walls popped 20 armed men! They were all dressed in black. Seeing that it was useless to resist, all of Nurse Alice and the teens surrendered.


----------



## GingersMaMa

" Take them to the lab !" Growled Anna 
" What about him ?" Asked the Doctor, pointing at Ben.


----------



## Frosty1

"Come on," said Nurse Anna, "Do I have to do EVERYTHING?!?!? Give him a sedative like we always do with our 'wounded comrades'." Her voice was heavy with sarcasm as she finished the sentence.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

ben stared coldly at her. "I'm feeling fine!" he said and got up. elizabeth whispered quietly so only the kind nurse and other teens could hear,"Stupids...we still have phones"


----------



## Frosty1

She immediately whipped out her iPhone. Just then Nurse Anna whirled around and said, "Aha! I knew you'd do something like this! Give me that phone! And all the rest of you too!" Elizabeth sullenly relinquished her phone. She hadn't gotten to send a text either. Upon further examination, she found that none of the others had been able to send one either.


----------



## GingersMaMa

They tied the teens hands behind their backs with gauze. Then the evil nurse pushed a button on the wall and a secret door opened . " Move !!" She pushed Elisabeth. They marched down a dimly lit narrow hallway ,into a hidden lab.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

elizabeth glared at them defiantly."hasn't those dummies figured out yet....we have ipods...." she whispered to Ben and Nurse Alice. she didn't take it out, she would wait until they left them. when they reached the lab, they saw all sort of animals, and humans in...cages!


----------



## Frosty1

As soon as the nurse had gone, they all whipped out their iPods. Suddenly, as she was thinking who to text, Elizabeth looked up and saw that there were security cameras installed in the ceiling! She guessed that there were dictaphones too. "quick!" yelled Elizabeth, "Text as fast as you can! I'm sure they're watching us! They'll probably be here before we know it!"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

elizabeth texted her friend, Sam(AKA samantha) "hey, we are in a secret lab triggered from hospital room 277.. help us... and fast!"


----------



## Frosty1

Meanwhile.... Sam's phone buzzed in her pocket. "Oh!" she said, seeing who it was, "it's Liz!"


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

"well, I wonder what trouble they got into now..." she muttered to herself. she texted her back telling her she was on her way."Hey, mom! I'm gonna go hang out with liz! won't be home till tomorow!!" she yelled and ran out the door. Sam had her driver's license, so she could drive over there. She stopped to doors over. she ran to the door to get Jason, her best friend."Come on!" she said. he told his mother where he was going and took off with sam to help their friend


----------



## mistydaiz

***eating popcorn and reading this cool story***keep going you guys, don't stop!****Munch, Munch***sorry, this isn't part of the story...***


----------



## milkmaid

Sam told Jason all she knew as they drove to the hospital. They dashed in the revolving door and breathlessly asked the man behind the desk where Room 277 was.
The man slowly lowered his feet from the desk, yawned, slapped his mystery book down, and took his time about punching a few words into the computer.
"Visitors aren't allowed in that room," he said lazily. Then he took up his book again and buried his nose in it.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Sam slammed her hand on the counter.
" Well I want to visit someone in there!" SAm said. "You gonna let us visit or not?"


----------



## milkmaid

The receptionist glared. "Look, I told ya you can't get in there! There's nothing I can do about it. You might speak to the President of the hospital, but he's on vacation in Alaska. So will you just let me finish my novel?"


----------



## mmiller

Sam looked at Jason an winked. " Where are your bathrooms?" Sam asked. When you gotta go you gotta go.
"Down the hall turn left an they are on your right." The receptionist said as he glared at the two kids.
"Thanks. Let's go Jason I gotta pee!!" Sam said as she grab Jason by the arm an pratically ran down the hall. Turning left as they got to the end. When they turned the corner Sam stopped. Jason almost ran over the top of her.
Oh hey, what are we doing now? Jason said as he regained his balance.
"We are gonna find room 277 on our own!! Can't be too hard" Sam was already headed down the hall as she was talking. On a mission to find her friends.


----------



## milkmaid

They entered the elevator and told it to go to the second floor. As they walked down the hall, they heard a muffled yell and fighting noises from inside one of the rooms.


----------



## mmiller

"Where is that coming from?" Sam questioned out loud.
"Sounds like that door down there." Jason said as he was pointing.
They both slowly walked up to the door. It was quiet. Sam put her hand on the door knob an started to slowly turn it open.
"Can I help you find something?" Came a loud voice from behind them.
Sam an Jason both jumped at the sametime an spun around to see who had happened upon them.
At that sametime Elisabeth an the others were still trying to figure out how to escape.
"I hope Sam got my message." Elisabeth said without much hope.
"Was anyone else able to get a text out?" Ben asked as he looked at each of them."


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Everyone answered with various "No"s and "Unfortunately""


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Elisabeth suddenly found a hole. She thought that maybe she could escape somehow...


----------



## Goatzrule

But the hole was to small to fit all of them at once so she let Jason go first.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Jason went further into the hole, until the others couldnt see him anymore. just as Elizabeth was about to crawl in to follow him, the heard a shriek.
"JASON!!!" Elizabeth screamed.


----------

